# Olympus OM-D E-M5



## bdunbar79 (Mar 23, 2013)

Is anybody considering purchasing this camera with a good lens? I am certainly considering it myself. Thanks.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 26, 2013)

One of my co-workers bought one and loves it.

Smaller and lighter than the Canon's, IQ is MARGINALLY better than the 60D, controls way different than Canon, but once you get used to it, it makes sense and seems natural. I think her lens was a 12-50.

Advantages - size and price
disadvantages - lack of fast or long lenses


----------



## infared (Mar 26, 2013)

I have a 5D III KIT. (See lenses at the bottom of my post). I own a OMD and ten AF lenses, Pany and Oly...mostly primes.
I love MFT (own a Pany GX1 also)...my thinking is...sometimes I just want to travel light, scout a location and do some testing, shoot something to put up on eBay, etc....or just go out super lite with a lens or two and have fun. MFT "compliments" my full frame kit perfectly. It is very freeing. I have a full MFT kit...from fisheye to 350mm w/IS macro. All of that can go into a really small bag compared to FF. Everything is really small...but good quality, if u choose correctly and pay the price. I have framed and sold prints from these cameras. REALLY FUN. The 3-axis IBIS on the OMD rocks....it allows for even more hand-held fun! Will not replace my FF, but is the perfect second system for this photographer. The nice thing about MFT is that there is sooooo much dedicated AF glass available for it, (all the way down to f/.95!).....and growing more and more. It truly offers a complete small system, with FAST AF, even in low light, and lots of options, more than any other mirrorless....It is FUN, FUN, FUN!
(ps: as someone mentions below...gotta have the grip for proper handling of the OM...I use mine without the battery compartment).


----------



## woodywup (Mar 26, 2013)

No, you want a second exchangeable lens small camera, I prefer Sony - NEX , NEX-5R or NEX-7, it can easylly convert any lens with an adapter.


----------



## Aglet (Mar 26, 2013)

I fell in love with this camera when I held a production prototype equipped with the grip and extra battery. But that's the key, I'd want both those add-ons as the plain body is ungainly to my hands.

I'm still considering getting one to replace my 60D as a walk-around but can't really justify the price of it over the 60D. it'll cost me a lot for a camera + accessories + a few lenses I'll need to acquire.

The Oly's sensor outperforms the 60D in SNR at all ISO and, importantly to me, shadow noise regions are better by over a full stop from my estimates.
If I get rid of more of my Canon gear, disappointed as I have been with some of it, that'll free up some scratch and the OMD EM5 is at the top of my list for m4/3 gear should I go in that direction.
Altho good, i didn't much like the EVF.

An alternative to this, for me, is the very impressive new Fuji gear with the X-trans sensor. but it has very few lenses to choose from right now.

I really like both of these non-slr camera systems.
But, from an IQ performance/$ standpoint, i've already got Nikon's excellent, cheap little D5100 and more than enough lenses already to cover most situations. The d5100 is a small, light camera with an even better sensor, even if it does not have the same overall performance; I rarely need speed. I take this little APS-C sized IQ monster, with one 16-85mm lens, or the 18-105mm, both are optically stabilized, and I have a very compact and capable walk-around or travel cam that makes me wonder why i still keep the 60D+15-85mm. It must be some remnant of loyalty to the brand I spent the most years with. :-\


----------



## bdunbar79 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thank you for the responses.


----------

